# Squiggles???????



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I see them mentioned in various reports, but when doing searches, I can't find any info on where they are. I'm sure they are out of striking distance for me unless I decide on a loooong trailer pull. Looking at an old chart I have, the only contour out of Panama City/Mexico Beach that looks promising looks to be about 40 nmi SW of the inlet. I'd like to stick them some numbers in my FF before I finally install it in the "Project" if anyone has any they'd care to share.
Thanks


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Most charts have numbers for the squiggles on them. My chart is on the boat at the moment but if no1 has chimed in by the time I head down there ill post the numbers for them in a bit.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

29 30.031 n 
86 24.651 w


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Thanks
Is the depth around 180' there? I'm trying to see if there are some contours over where I hope to be trolling that may be similar/fishy.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

600' but shallows pretty quick to north.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

The squiggles is the s curve in the 100 fathom curve 51nm on a 217 dergree heading out of St. Andrews pass. If you are wanting to fish for wahoo and dolphin moreless than billfish the point would be better for that and closer. It's on a 218 degree heading 39nm out of St. Andrews pass. The point starts off flat about 215 ft and drops of to 400 in a half mile there is some good bottom right through there. I was there yesterday and its fishy right now.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Scruggspc said:


> The squiggles is the s curve in the 100 fathom curve 51nm on a 217 dergree heading out of St. Andrews pass. If you are wanting to fish for wahoo and dolphin moreless than billfish the point would be better for that and closer. It's on a 218 degree heading 39nm out of St. Andrews pass. The point starts off flat about 215 ft and drops of to 400 in a half mile there is some good bottom right through there. I was there yesterday and its fishy right now.


Thanks
I didn't have good bottom contour info, but after talking with Raymarine and Navionics tech reps I found I need to update my E7 software to take advantage of the Platinum + info. I'll be able to find those curves now and this info will help me looking for places to troll closer to home.


----------

